# Software > Wi-Fi progs >  OpenMoko: open mobile phone software stack

## acoul

Πηγή



> OpenMoko is an Open Source project with the goal of creating the world's first completely open mobile phone software stack. The project has been founded with that belief that standardization should start from the OpenMoko community verses the normal consortium oriented phone development environment. OpenMoko has two aspects of development. There is the initial FIC Neo1973 hardware platform. OpenMoko is the software stack that runs on this platform. Eventually, OpenMoko will run on all kinds of Linux-capable mobile phones. Please join us in colaborating on the OpenMoko project through any of the project resources including the OpenMoko wiki. Please see the wiki editing help page for information on making contributions to this wiki. A core team of developers from FIC Inc leads the project.
> 
> An introduction page is available. The page has both photos and videos available. Moreover, the usual Frequently Asked Questions, FAQ, page might be helpful. Developers may find the daily software change log an important resource.
> 
> The members of the OpenMoko community would like to thank FIC Inc. for showing leadership and initiating the OpenMoko project.

----------


## Ernest0x

http://www.openmoko.com/products-neo-ba ... tdkit.html

----------


## alasondro

Σκεφτόμουν να το πάρω αλλά άκουσα οτι δεν έχει ακόμη wifi και κάποια άλλα που θα υπάρχουν στην τελική έκδοση οπότε θα περιμένω λίγο ακόμη  ::   ::

----------

